# Honda EX1000 Generator - Idiling too high, where /how to adjust?



## cobrajockey (Jul 4, 2020)

I've got an early EX1000, ~1986. Just rebuilt the carburetor, complete clean up after sitting (w/ gas) for some 20 years) and wouldn't start - caramelized gas in main jet, passages.

I'm sure that some of the adjustment screws moved in the process of the rebuilt and cleaning, it started on the 2nd pull on choke, could quickly move to choke off and it stays running, BUT it's reving WAY too high. (I do get the generator green indicator light on the front panel, so that's OK).

While I've worked on motorcycles since a kid, I thought this would be easy, but I'll be damned if I can't get the RPM's to drop to what I remember (+20 years ago) proper range. I have the downloaded 45 page Owners Manual, but there is nothing in it about the carb, no diagrams, what needle adjustment is what or how to adj the carb for RPM (or the Governor either for that matter).

Below is my still pretty new looking 86 EX1000 and the only correct carb diagram I could find on the Net.

Anyone out there familiar with the carbs on the EX1000's and how to adjust what and where? Help!


----------

